

Tinyproj: A recap of Day One - Luyt
http://tinyproj.tumblr.com/post/10329507938/a-recap-of-day-one

======
ido
I think it's a really great idea, but I was disappointed to see most of the
offered project were really of the bottom-feeding sorts (many offered
~$100/day) as some here feared would happen.

I'm in Vienna (which is a much cheaper market than the US/UK/AUS) and even
here I don't generally charge less than 300 euros a day (~$420) and received
offers for as high as 500 euros/day (~$690) for contract work in the past.

I am sure the _real_ pros who frequent HN charge a lot more than I do.

Programmers, don't sell yourself short! You are bringing down expectations and
hurting all of us.

~~~
kylebragger
Thanks for the feedback. I think part of the issue is that I'm asking folks to
give project rates and durations, and it seems (based on the projects
submitted thus far) that the duration ends up being a bit of a misnomer. I
think a project rate of a few grand for a simple prototype is probably above
board, but if you add an erroneous or poorly anticipated duration, it suddenly
dilutes the rate into bottom feeder territory. Nonetheless, I'll be revamping
some of this so it's much more clear. FWIW, I rejected more projects than I
sent out.

~~~
TuaAmin13
I got the email, and I didn't take the "duration" as how long they wanted me
to spend on it. I took it as more of a "When you start this, you should be
done in X days because we want it by then."

Should I have read it differently?

~~~
spne
I agree that this is confusing. Maybe two different fields: 1) estimate of how
long this will take 2) deadline

I can see many projects that are just a day or two of work, but where the
company doesn't need it for a week.

~~~
kylebragger
I think that's an interesting idea. I agree that it's probably a bit
confusing/off-putting as it stands now.

------
james33
Glad to see this starting off strong!

~~~
Luyt
I was amazed to read:

 _"Over 4,500 developers and designers, copywriters, and illustrators have
signed up in the past few days, and the growth isn’t showing any signs of
slowing down."_

That's indeed an impressive response. I'm working on a webcam sideproject, and
I also hope to get that amount of signups ;-)

~~~
kylebragger
Thanks. It's really exciting to see that this struck a chord with so many
people. Interestingly, most signups are devs or designers (or hybrids). Not
that many (low 100s) for copywriters and illustrators. I may remove those as
an option and just focus on dev/design if becomes clear that's where Tinyproj
is heading.

~~~
rudasn
I suggest you keep copywriters - their job is as important as the designers'
and you could perhaps help devs understand this.

